# Combo Panel for Goats



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

We are getting ready to put up our fencing for our goats.

I thought we were going to get the cheap utility welded wire 5', but now I am seriously considering cattle panels.
I like the combo panels that start off with small squares at the bottom and get larger as it goes to the top.

My question is, I can only find those 52" high on the Tractor Supply website. Is this high enough for Nigerian Dwarf goats?
Does anyone have thoughts on these types of "feedlot" panels?

I know there are always a lot of fencing questions on here, but I couldn't find this on my searches....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

52" is fine. I have 48" fencing and my goats don't jump out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cant have babies in cattle panels but once they are older that size is fine.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> cant have babies in cattle panels but once they are older that size is fine.


Stacey, can the babies get out even if it is the kind that has smaller squares on the bottom and larger at the top?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes they can, it is amazing how small of a spot they can get out of, but just put like Chicken wire on the bottom, or that orange snow fence.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

So do people with cattle panels only let their babies outside while you are out with them? 
Not sure I want to do the panels if I have to worry about babies escaping every year or putting extra fencing up while they are little.
What do you all do???
I thought cattle panels would be the better choice, but now I am not sure...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes the babies especially the minis can get out 

I use goat panels but they are more then double the price. Worth it in my opinion. 

But if you only plan on having babies in a specific area you can get smaller fencing for the baby area and then use the cattle panels for the larger pen and only put them out there once they are big enough.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just kept the chicken wire up all the time, it keeps them in and other things out.


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

Hope I'm not hijacking this thread. Since it was mentioned about babies getting through fencing. I know they can get through regular field fence (I've seen it on my dad's farm) but can they get through the holes of the goat/sheep fencing? When I've seen the babies get through the regular field fencing at my dad's farm they've just barely been able to get through. Only asking because we have the goat/sheep fencing for our main pasture area. We will be fencing off a small area inside the main pasture for the does and kids to be in temporarily. We are using field fence for that part since it's what we have on hand and were planning to put some smaller fencing along the bottom to keep the kids from escaping. Do we need to do the same for the main pasture area that is fenced in with the goat/sheep fencing that has the smaller squares?

Hope that wasn't totally confusing.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I use cattle panels to seperate mine out. I can say I've never had a baby go through them although they can...I had a 6 month old boer/Nubian who was determined to get to the buck....she squeezed right through it before I could walk away...she was on the smaller size though. The little hussy...


----------



## LaZyAcres (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll echo previous comments but the combo panels are the best. We started with the welded wire and had to replace most of it (only the OLD original stuff lasts) because the goats rub along it and break all the welds. The combo panels are indestructable! No one has jumped out either. 

I did add plastic fencing though to stop the little criminals from escaping...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I only had one kid get through the goat panels and it was a tiny one of triplets or quads (nigerian) so the likelihood is there but not very probable. They can get their heads through for quite some time but not their whole body. 

Once they are over a couple weeks old they cant get through for sure so I never worry about it.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Has anyone used the goat fence from TSC? It is 48" x 330' with 4x4" holes. If so, did you use t-posts or 4x4 wood? 
Any thoughts on if that is better than 60" welded utility fence with 2x4" holes from home improvement store?


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> I only had one kid get through the goat panels and it was a tiny one of triplets or quads (nigerian) so the likelihood is there but not very probable. They can get their heads through for quite some time but not their whole body.
> 
> Once they are over a couple weeks old they cant get through for sure so I never worry about it.


Good to know. I was thinking they wouldn't be able to get through the goat fence because of the smaller holes but wondered about it.

As for what we are using for separating we are using what we have on hand. We had bought a roll of regular field fence when we first got goats because of cost. We used it to make a small area for the first 2 goats we had in our backyard. When we decided to get more goats, get into breeding and selling kids, we decided to fence in our whole front yard for the goats. We had more money to use and wanted the safest thing we could do for the goats so we went with the goat/sheep fence for that fencing job. I'm pleased with it, it's nice not to worry about goats getting their heads stuck in the fence. 
Since we have to take the fence down in the back yard anyway we were just going to reuse it for an area we could separate the does temporarily for kidding and bonding with their kid(s). I'm not sure how my wethers will treat kids so I want an area the does can be separated at kidding time and if the wethers become total butts to the kids I can switch out and put the wethers in the separate area and let the does and kids have the rest of the pasture.


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

goatiegirl said:


> Has anyone used the goat fence from TSC? It is 48" x 330' with 4x4" holes. If so, did you use t-posts or 4x4 wood?
> Any thoughts on if that is better than 60" welded utility fence with 2x4" holes from home improvement store?


We have the goat fence for our pasture. We have wood corner posts and the rest is T-posts (and the occasional tree!). Love it and so nice not to have goats getting their heads stuck in the fence. 

Have no experience with the welded utility fence so no help there.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am going to be putting up fence soon and I decided to go with chain link six foot high not so much of goats getting out but preditors getting in. I would worry about coyotes getting over a 4 foot fence. Depends if you have them in your area or not..


----------

